

Top Tech Skills of 2013 - optiminimalist
http://blog.cybercoders.com/post/49262294210/cybercoders-top-10-tech-skills-of-2013

======
Jabbles
This is so vague as to be utterly meaningless. So this is just a frequency
chart of buzzwords seen on job postings?

~~~
addandsubtract
“A common theme among these technology skills is the need for open source,
mobile, cloud or big data technologies, like iOS, Azure and Hadoop,” says Matt
Miller CTO of CyberCoders.

------
joelberman
It is a data point. Look at skills needed in dice or monster, look at
tiobe.com look at languages on github and you get a picture of the fashion of
the season. Most larger companies use keyword analysis to pick which resumes
to look at. So if you use those keywords you have a better chance of finding a
job. If you rather start your own company, of course it is meaningless.

------
dasil003
What a bland list "technologies" ("Front End Development"?), and the post
isn't really any better. I'm very suspicious that 3 people actually voted this
up.

------
andyidsinga
0.02: this is where the puck is. better get embedded, electronics and
mechanical skills up to snuff if you want to be where the puck is gojng.

